
Facebook Patents Method of Advertising to Important People Only - tombell93
http://www.codejar.org/?p=278
======
nitin_flanker
The patent is filed on March 3, 2011 and published in 2012. To me, it seems
that either this has been already implemented or the plan to implement has
been already dropped.

